# Plant Advice!!



## Aquinoobie16 (Sep 27, 2011)

Im starting a planted tank in a few weeks and im curious what people might suggest for a 10 gallon tank regarding plants...


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

What kind of light will you be using? Also what kind of substrate are you going to be using?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As Big Dog said,we need to know what the light and substrate are.That will help us to figure out what will work and not set you up for disaster.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for adding this extra info for me.*w3


----------



## Aquinoobie16 (Sep 27, 2011)

im going to use a coarse grained sand almost like a fine gravel and 2 15 watt incandesant lights but im going to upgrade to floresant (im not the best speller) as soon as i can buy a better heater


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The majority of plants won't grow in your tank, at least until you have better lighting but you don't need to give up on plants. Java moss will do fine, It looks nice growing on driftwood. Also marimo balls, anbias and java fern would probably be okay. I have had lovely looking tanks just with those plants. When you upgrade your lights you will have a few more options. You may also need to dose you tank with nutrients or use root tabs to grow other plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Get 2-23W spiral cfls in there and that will be a lot of light for a 10g.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok, I got a question too. I bought a couple of plants for my 55 gals. tank but they come with no roots. My question is. Are they gonna grow or they took advantage on me. The plants are: 2 java moss and 2 mexican oak leaf.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Java moss doesn't really grow roots, after all, it's a moss. You can tie it onto rocks and stuff, and there's a lot of need ways to play with it. It's slow growing and I've heard it can handle any type of lighting, as long as there's some algae control.
The mexican oak leaf though, looks to be a high light (2/3 watts per gallon) and a stem plant. Going with jrman's suggestion on the lighting would hopefully work. A stem plant means that you put a stem of it into the sub. and it should naturally form roots to hold itself down. Apparently it's also a very fast growing plant as well, if the proper conditions are met.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

In my old 10g I had one bulb and it was a 15Watt T8 Life Glo light - so, it was specifically for plants, but very low lighting.

I grew Hygro Polysperma (dwarf hygro) and Giant Hygro like nobody's business, lol. I also had Java Fern, an Amazon sword, Marimo Moss Balls and Water Lettuce. Oh, and I grew the plants with plain black gravel, and used a weekly liquid fertilizer.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

You can get the bulbs in the picture for less than 15 bucks. I used those for my ten gallon.

I grew Java Ferns, Anubias, an Amazon Sword, Cryptocorynes, Anacharis in the tank with those bulbs.

I also had Eco-Complete in the tank... Are you set on using sand? I recommend using Eco-Complete. You just need one bag for a ten gallon. It costs 20 backs maybe less online and it already has most of the minerals plants need.


----------

